
Show HN: Awesome Ideation Tools - zazaalaza
https://github.com/zazaalaza/awesome-ideation-tools
======
drieddust
Thanks for an excellent curated list.

~~~
zazaalaza
You're welcome.

------
sazers
Like yout collection!

